# Central Machinery dovetail jig set up



## altnola (Aug 29, 2011)

I am looking for some help setting up a Central Machinery Dovetail Jig. The instructions that come with the jig are not very good.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Bill

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## WillMatney (Oct 6, 2011)

If it's the same jig I think it is, you can use the instructions for a Woodstock International (Shop Fox) jig. The same company makes this jig for several manufacturers. The one I'm thinking of has the steel channel type cam clamps on the top and bottom where you mill both boards at once.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Bill

Sorry to say it's a night mare dovetail jig, I did post a rework for it but it's not a quick thing to do,(see my uploads) if you can take it back and get your money back and pickup the EZ dovetail jig, it puts the high price dovetail jigs to shame for quick and easy dovetails. see below for a link and videos..

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/30687-ez-dovetail-jig.html

===



altnola said:


> I am looking for some help setting up a Central Machinery Dovetail Jig. The instructions that come with the jig are not very good.


----------

